# Camping Knife



## Lisa (May 26, 2006)

A friend of mine has a wonderfully cool camping knife with a hollow handle to store matches in.  It is made out of a single piece of steel by a gentleman (whom I am sorry I don't remember his name) that lives in Washington state.

I am thinking of getting one for my husband for hunting.


----------



## mantis (May 26, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has a wonderfully cool camping knife with a hollow handle to store matches in. It is made out of a single piece of steel by a gentleman (whom I am sorry I don't remember his name) that lives in Washington state.
> 
> I am thinking of getting one for my husband for hunting.


 your friend is misuing it
it's to store the ears of whatever you kill with it

this is hand made?
that's pretty cool actually


----------



## Makalakumu (May 26, 2006)

When one is out camping, knives are most usefull as tools.  The type of knife needed often depends on what one is doing.  For the typical family camping trip, the Leatherman is about the best all around tool one can carry.  I take mine on every camping trip, hike, fishing trip, or hunting trip.


----------



## Lisa (May 26, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> your friend is misuing it
> it's to store the ears of whatever you kill with it
> 
> this is hand made?
> that's pretty cool actually



Yes hand made.

Really well balanced feeling to it too.  I thought the unscrewable hollow handle end was a nice touch. 

Picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## bobbo (Jun 9, 2006)

It's a nice knife.

I don't mean to be rude, but if you are going to take it hunting, you might want a different knife. Because on average, the knives with hollow handles their blades have a tendency to pot out of the handles. Also, sometimes the blades break off the handle, because the tang isn't long enough.

It would be a wonderful knife to have, it looks amazing in the photo.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 9, 2006)

bobbo said:
			
		

> It's a nice knife.
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but if you are going to take it hunting, you might want a different knife. Because on average, the knives with hollow handles their blades have a tendency to pot out of the handles. Also, sometimes the blades break off the handle, because the tang isn't long enough.
> 
> It would be a wonderful knife to have, it looks amazing in the photo.



I don't know much about knives, but I believe there is no "tang" if I understand the term properly.  It is forged out of a single, solid, continuous piece of metal.  Do these types of knives still have tangs?


----------



## bobbo (Jun 9, 2006)

Since it is a single piece, it won't have a tang. And with it being forge, there pobably isn't any chance of the blade breaking off. This knife would be a good hunting knife.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 9, 2006)

Chris Reeves makes a similar one piece design.

http://www.chrisreeve.com/mountaineer.htm

http://www.chrisreeve.com/shadow.htm

http://www.chrisreeve.com/jereboam.htm

This one actually has tools too...

http://www.chrisreeve.com/nkonka.htm


----------



## Lisa (Jun 9, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Chris Reeves makes a similar one piece design.
> 
> http://www.chrisreeve.com/mountaineer.htm
> 
> http://www.chrisreeve.com/shadow.htm



Thank you HKPhooey!

That is him!  I remember the name now!  WHOOT!  You rock!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 9, 2006)

NP.. just added a few more.


----------

